# Compressed Air Cart



## wfahey (Oct 24, 2009)

Took some time this afternoon to finish a cart that houses my compressor, air nailers and other tools. I liked this idea because it put all of these items in one location and on wheels so I can move it to where I want it and when not in use it all stores out of the way. It is made out of 3/4 birch ply, has 8" wheels and is finished with Minwax Polyurathane.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

wfahey That is a great idea Wfahey. It looks real nice.


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

The cart looks good. I like how it will hold all of the things that you need to use with it. I hate having to walk around to different places to get the dirrefent accessories I need for the compressor.
Nick


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That's cool. I think that the only thing it is missing is a bench vise on the top and a drink holder. :laughing::drink:
Great job. Any pictures with the compressor, hoses and nailers in place. Let's see this bad boy in action!
Ken


----------



## egeorge1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice work! I'd like to see it loaded up as well.


----------



## Jason W (Dec 18, 2008)

*That is Awesome!!*

I just brought back 2 compressors from a job we finished and the things are trashed!:furious:

I was thinking of doing something similar to this in hopes that it would minimize accidental damages to some of the air equipment. It also solves some quick storage needs! I like the design.:thumbsup:


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

WF,
Nice job on the cart. I too would like to see a picture of it loaded up and ready to work. I like the way you did a nice and neat job. Sometimes people just throw a bunch of scraps together, and it may work, but it's nice to have something that looks good too.
Mike Hawkins


----------

